# LBS recommendations please



## endomaster (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello,

I'm back in the market for my first road bike both for commuting and some weekend riding after my plans were derailed about a year ago. I live in the L.A area and without naming names have gone to a few shops where I was less than overwhelmed by the customer service. I do have a favorite LBS that I go to on occasion but they tailor mostly to mountain bikes and don't have a selection of road bikes to test ride.

I'm interested in any recommendations for shops in north O.C, the L.A basin or South bay area. Help out a person in need of a bike, Please :cryin:


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

The Bike Palace in San Pedro
Cycling Concepts in Cerritos
King's in Seal Beach


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

North OC? La Habra Cyclery. Jim was very helpful in finding me a deal for my first road bike. Gave me free maint for a year. My dad has been going to this place for 15yrs now? I don't know if Jim was the same guy running it back then.


----------

